# spilo for red bellies



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm thinking about selling my two red bellies and getting a gold spilo instead. I've seen a few pics of them and I think theyre really amazing looking piranhas. Anyone know more info on them/experiences with them? Aggression? Any problems? how do you like the spilos? 
Also, I wasn't sure of their growth rate (EG: Red bellies are usually 5-6" after one year, then 1"/yr after that)

Any information on the spilos (including pics) would be appreciated

Thank you


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Great choice!...I current have (9) 4-5" Gold Spilo/Mac now shoal together....I just got them about 2 week...You will see some fin nip here and there at first. Once their getting use to the new envoriment their are great shaoling fish. I see no aggressive toward each other much, I try to keep them well fed to avoid and fighting and killing each other.

I think most people can success Spilo more the any other Serra. cohab. I would get rid of your red and get the gold spilo.


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

yea, i was only planning on getting one because i have a smaller tank and i dont think a shoal would be a good idea (too much aggression). are they active or should they have good hiding places (or both)? also if anyone has pics of theirs or a setup they have thatd help out
thanks


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

, i got mine a couple months ago and hes not scared of me at all, in fact i have to watch him when i clean my tank, because he comes close to my hand, he's bout 5 and a half inches, in a 55 planted tank, get u one u wont be disapointed, got mine at aquascape!


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a MAC and hes very active and very in your face....the only time i see him hiding is when the lights are out and im in bed... i snap a few shots of my tank..i dont have any new ones on my PC right now


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

___ said:


> I have a MAC and hes very active and very in your face....the only time i see him hiding is when the lights are out and im in bed... i snap a few shots of my tank..i dont have any new ones on my PC right now


whats the difference between the Serrasalmus Maculatus and the serrasalmus spilopleura


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

nothing there the same^


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

is it true that spilos/macs are slow growers? I heard they can be kept in a smaller tank (20-30g) for a couple years


----------



## sell682 (Dec 28, 2006)

I am currently working on a project to monitor the growth of a Gold Spilo on a Monthly period. As you can see from the pics there is some growth and coloration. Its roughly 3in. Still skitish but very healthy and with excellent coloration. It was purchased on December 16 2006 from Shark Aquarium. Pics are labeled with time taken.

When Purchased








After 1 Month








After 2 Months


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I think that they are a very nice Serra. They look astounding, plus, for the most part, the owners of them on this site usually brag about how aggressive theirs are.

I am thinking about getting one to replace my solitary cariba named Fleck, whose sale is pending.








~Taylor~


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I'd keep the Reds.



taylorhedrich said:


> I think that they are a very nice Serra. They look astounding, plus, for the most part, the owners of them on this site usually brag about how aggressive theirs are.
> 
> I am thinking about getting one to replace my solitary cariba named Fleck, whose sale is pending.
> 
> ...


Hey Taylor how come you getting rid of your Caribe? That fish is beautiful. Does he swim around being solitary?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Whall Banner said:


> I think that they are a very nice Serra. They look astounding, plus, for the most part, the owners of them on this site usually brag about how aggressive theirs are.
> 
> I am thinking about getting one to replace my solitary cariba named Fleck, whose sale is pending.
> 
> ...


Hey Taylor how come you getting rid of your Caribe? That fish is beautiful. Does he swim around being solitary?
[/quote]
He is a pretty fish, but I think he'd be much happier in a shoal. The whole time that he's been solitary, he basically just sits in one spot. He is still aggressive during feedings though...
~Taylor~


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> I think that they are a very nice Serra. They look astounding, plus, for the most part, the owners of them on this site usually brag about how aggressive theirs are.
> 
> I am thinking about getting one to replace my solitary cariba named Fleck, whose sale is pending.
> 
> ...


Hey Taylor how come you getting rid of your Caribe? That fish is beautiful. Does he swim around being solitary?
[/quote]
He is a pretty fish, but I think he'd be much happier in a shoal. The whole time that he's been solitary, he basically just sits in one spot. He is still aggressive during feedings though...
~Taylor~
[/quote]
I've often wondered what my largest Caribe would be like on his own and guess this answers it. I think the only reason he's active now is because he's always chasing the other 2.


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

sell682 said:


> I am currently working on a project to monitor the growth of a Gold Spilo on a Monthly period. As you can see from the pics there is some growth and coloration. Its roughly 3in. Still skitish but very healthy and with excellent coloration. It was purchased on December 16 2006 from Shark Aquarium. Pics are labeled with time taken.
> 
> When Purchased
> View attachment 136485
> ...


how old was it when you purchased it? Is it active or does it hide a lot, and what size tank is it in?


----------



## sell682 (Dec 28, 2006)

rockymax said:


> how old was it when you purchased it? Is it active or does it hide a lot, and what size tank is it in?


Well, when I purchased it..it was 1" so I guess it was 3 weeks. I could be wrong. Its active but still hides and acts skittish when I get close. Its in a 29 gallon tank.

Also the aggressiveness of a piranha doesnt really depend on species but rather the P's personality.

Also I feed it one feeder a month so it gets its exercise and gets to stalk its prey. It will not eat the feeder in front of me. But if I leave and come back 30 mins the feeder is in half, and removed. I dont recommend feeding feeders as a usual diet but rather as a treat. Its main diet consists of shrimp, krill, earthworms and tilapia.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

http://smg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v713/pro_noob/Bilde343.flv

ps this is not a feeding vid, those fish stayed around for quite some time, one still does.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

My 6 incher-


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Rocky...go for it.









Corey, what a beaut...& a nice home for him as well.

Taylor, imo, keep him. Reason being, I think youd miss him or regret that you let it go...I mean cmon, he's recognized on here.









Ak...Wow what a specimen. But HOLY Holloween in that tank. J/m


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

mr_b401 said:


> Rocky...go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I might ...those were all gorgeous looking ps by the way..
I emailed sharkaquarium yesterday, but today my email isnt working so im not sure what the deal is. has anyone delt with them before because I wanted to know if they work out deals (maybe for my 2 red bellys) and if I can go pick up the p there instead of shipping.

Im also figuring out how to setup the tank.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

the spilo and the mac are not the same fish but yes you almost cant tell them apart i think i heard once that MACs have red eyes and spilos do not heres my little a few months ago


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

___ said:


> the spilo and the mac are not the same fish but yes you almost cant tell them apart i think i heard once that MACs have red eyes and spilos do not heres my little a few months ago


What is the difference in the two other than the eyes? Does one get bigger than the other? Does one grow faster than the other? Body size/shape? Ive tried looking, but I seem to get different answers from different sites.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

i think all in all they get to be the same size they grow about the same and they have the same shape....like i said i don tknow to many diff. between them 9 times out of 10 when you get a spilo/mac the place you get it from doesnt know the diff. and canyt tell you what it is for sure


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

i heard gold spilos can live in a smaller size tank (20-30L) for a year or so...is that true?


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

20 -30 l?? NO NO NO!

if you get it lets say 2 inch's ( 5 cm) it could go in a 30G (120 L) for a while.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

my MAC is 6" and im looking to get him in to a 75 maybe 90gal A.S.A.P.


----------

